# What Is Needed For Truck And Trailer Combo



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just read this in an automotive news article. Now this new technology needs to be adapted for TV & TT.

Pretty cool









â€œBuick Offers New GM Safety-Enhancing Technologies Designed To Help Drivers Stay in Their Lane, Avoid Lane-Change Collisionsâ€
PR Newswire US reports that Buick will offer two new safety- enhancing technologies that could serve as an extra set of "eyes" for drivers, helping them to avoid a collision caused by an inadvertent lane change or by colliding with a vehicle in the side blind spot while changing lanes. The technologies will be available on all 2008 Buick Lucerne sedan models this summer. The General Motors Lane Departure Warning (LDW) and Side Blind Zone Alert (SBZA) systems continue Buick's mission of adding advanced but easy-to-use technologies that offer occupants peace of mind while driving. The same technology behind the Buick systems will be featured on the 2008 Cadillac STS and DTS sedans.) "GM's Lane Departure Warning and Side Blind Zone Alert systems aren't a substitute for safe, careful driving, but they show tremendous potential to reduce certain kinds of crashes," said Buick-Pontiac-GMC General Manager John Larson. "They have been tested extensively with great success." According to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, nearly 200, 000 car crashes a year happen due to automobiles leaving their lanes.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK....I 'spose I can understand the "Side Blind Zone Alert (SBZA)" but it seems a bit more practical for them to build the cars without blind spots to begin with.

As for the "Lane Departure Warning (LDW)" - - - - awwww, come on - - - - if drivers watched where they were going, don't you 'spose they'd see for themselves that they were changing lanes ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> As for the "Lane Departure Warning (LDW)" - - - - awwww, come on - - - - if drivers watched where they were going, don't you 'spose they'd see for themselves that they were changing lanes ???


Agreed....you can't use technology to remove the "stupid" factor from some drivers.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As for the "Lane Departure Warning (LDW)" - - - - awwww, come on - - - - if drivers watched where they were going, don't you 'spose they'd see for themselves that they were changing lanes ???


Agreed....you can't use technology to remove the "stupid" factor from some drivers.







[/quote]

Maybe they should just make it illegal to be "stupid"....and solve a host of problems in all walks of life!!! (But then, the "stupid" factor can assist in cleaning up the gene pool







)


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree. The more things that are "automatic" the more complacent drivers will become.

The safer people feel the more chances they take.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Technology, it makes every braver. If we could build a car with the safety technology of today and still use the suspension from the 60 s, the roads would be better. Back then when you did 70, you felt like you were doing 70, now its a relaxing speed. Same thing with big rigs, you see more rollovers now than ever before because with air ride seats, air ride cabs and air ride suspensions, you do not feel the truck in the seat of your pants anymore so people go faster because they think they can. Our new firetruck is 37,000 lbs and it drives and rides nicer than my pick up. Safer cars, braver drivers makes danger, just ask Governor Corzine


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have the "Side Blind Zone Alert System" in my Silverado right now. It consists of a small fisheye mirror stuck to each side-view mirror. Cost me $2.50 at Stuff-Mart.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I like all this new gagetry and technology. But, why make smarter cars when what we really need is...Smarter DRIVERS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoVols said:


> I have the "Side Blind Zone Alert System" in my Silverado right now. It consists of a small fisheye mirror stuck to each side-view mirror. Cost me $2.50 at Stuff-Mart.


Don't forget to list that under your "mods" section.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Soooooo???... what are you really saying Thor?
With that _new_ Mega-Monster-Rig-SetUp you are having
trouble with blind spots and lane changing?























MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, now! I'm sure everyone here is a perfect driver and has never been distracted







! I, on the otherhand, have never been in an accident, and have never been pulled over by the authorities







, but I still have scared myself a couple times with distractions over the years.









I'll take any aids I can get to improve my chances out there! Not only do I like the blind spot and lane departure, there is nothing better than the collision advoidance that is coming out on some cars. I participated in an evaluation of Volvo's in a simulator prior to it's launch. The system is great as they managed to get me distracted after 20 minutes of "driving" and it was highly effectinve in getting my attention and getting the car stopped.

Thor is right, adapt everything for towing on the trucks and it would be great! They could sense that the trailer is plugged into the TV and just expand the zones.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Properly adjusted side mirrors (which are checked frequently) = elimination of side blind zones. Personally, in this case I'd rather trust the low tech mirrors than a high tech detection system that could malfunction.

I can see the "Lane Departure Warning" alarm being useful to wake up somebody nodding off at the wheel.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Properly adjusted side mirrors (which are checked frequently) = elimination of side blind zones. Personally, in this case I'd rather trust the low tech mirrors than a high tech detection system that could malfunction.
> 
> I can see the "Lane Departure Warning" alarm being useful to wake up somebody nodding off at the wheel.


+1 I don't have any blind spots with my McKesh mirrors


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

If we could just keep the morons off the road ...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

renegade21rs said:


> If we could just keep the morons off the road ...


I agree.....Stuff like this lets people depend on it and make more cell phone calls, read, eat, do their make up, change clothes, etc... while depending on these driving aids.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Properly adjusted side mirrors (which are checked frequently) = elimination of side blind zones. Personally, in this case I'd rather trust the low tech mirrors than a high tech detection system that could malfunction.
> 
> I can see the "Lane Departure Warning" alarm being useful to wake up somebody nodding off at the wheel.


+1 I don't have any blind spots with my McKesh mirrors








[/quote]

Good point...me either!! Love them!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As for the "Lane Departure Warning (LDW)" - - - - awwww, come on - - - - if drivers watched where they were going, don't you 'spose they'd see for themselves that they were changing lanes ???


Agreed....you can't use technology to remove the "stupid" factor from some drivers.








[/quote]

Very true Jim
But still would be a very cool add-on for TV&TT as and extra safety I would get it

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Soooooo???... what are you really saying Thor?
> With that _new_ Mega-Monster-Rig-SetUp you are having
> trouble with blind spots and lane changing?
> 
> ...


MaeJae

Good one --- LMAO
















I was thinking more for the 18 wheelers.

I agree with smarter and better drivers...but until them make driving school a must do, I believe this will never happen







This really help me put thinks in perspective.

I always considered myself a good driver with a good driving record. I decided to enrolled into a 3 day advanced driving school at our local race track. OK it was a racing school...I just wanted to go fast. before we got to go on the track we had to be able to completed several excersies, cornering, skid control, braking, lane changing etc. This really taught me that I only knew very little about driving.

The bottom line is those 3 days where fun, exhausting and most learning I have done in many years. It was so good my dad, BIW and several friend took the school as well. I recommend that anyone drive take some sort of advanced driver training. It is worth every penny and it is alot of fun. It makes a great gift

I have gained a whole new level of respect for the anyone that drives a race car. It it alot more than putting the pedal to the metal.

This summer I have signed up for Advanced driver training level II. - Going really fast









Thor


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> OK....I 'spose I can understand the "Side Blind Zone Alert (SBZA)" but it seems a bit more practical for them to build the cars without blind spots to begin with.
> 
> As for the "Lane Departure Warning (LDW)" - - - - awwww, come on - - - - if drivers watched where they were going, don't you 'spose they'd see for themselves that they were changing lanes ???


enuff said


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GoVols said:


> I have the "Side Blind Zone Alert System" in my Silverado right now. It consists of a small fisheye mirror stuck to each side-view mirror. Cost me $2.50 at Stuff-Mart.


I need to do that on my car mirrors, but hate to do it!! With my neck being fused from C-3 through C-7, I can't turn it very far, and I rely on my electric mirrors to scan out to make sure it's clear, most of the time. The little stick-on mirrors would be easier and make a quicker assessment.
Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Properly adjusted side mirrors (which are checked frequently) = elimination of side blind zones. Personally, in this case I'd rather trust the low tech mirrors than a high tech detection system that could malfunction.
> 
> I can see the "Lane Departure Warning" alarm being useful to wake up somebody nodding off at the wheel.


Your driving a cladded 2500 Avalanche blind spots never you just drive over whats around you














Opps I think I just crushed a VW bug







(I would have said Miata but that could strike a nerve around here







)

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> +1 I don't have any blind spots with my McKesh mirrors


McKesh mirrors give good coverage if you have the round convex ones, too. I do. With the McKesh, the convex, and my TV mirrors, I can see pretty much anything beside me.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

While I think of these items as tech gagets, they are safety items too. Every vehicle has blind spots, everytime they put a post in to hold the roof up there is a blind spot. And remember they have to protect you in a roll over.

The biggest safety item is the driver...but we all make mistakes, get distracted, or just do something stupid. If this stuff saves one life it is worth it.

Gary


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Your driving a cladded 2500 Avalanche blind spots never you just drive over whats around you


Hehehehehehe! You got that right!


















> Opps I think I just crushed a VW bug
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You're a wise man to not go there John. However, the Miata is so nimble on it's feet that a quick side step would be all that was needed to avoid getting squashed.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nathan said:


> *Ok, now! I'm sure everyone here  MaeJae is a perfect driver and has never been distracted*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, Nathan...
You're from SE Michigan too? I take it you've seen me 
towing our 27 then? eh? Thanks for the compliment!!!









MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> So, Nathan...
> You're from SE Michigan too? I take it you've seen me
> towing our 27 then? eh? Thanks for the compliment!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I'll have to watch out for you on the roads I guess.


----------

